# Why are you Pro Choice (not a debate thread)



## BCmommy (Sep 22, 2003)

I am not reading th anti-choice thread,because I don't want to respond. I have lots of views on this subject. If any other mamas want to share their pro choice views we can do it on this thread and stay off the other one!

I am taking a moral issues course and just today wrote a test on abortion issues, so I am rip raring to go here!!


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

because some should have been aborted


----------



## azyre (Oct 10, 2003)

I believe that abortion is a very sad event, but I feel access to safe, free abortion is crucial because women will abort babies regardless.

Mother nature set things up with inherent inequalities - it's just not possible for each party to have their all their rights upheld without trampling on the rights of another in some way. Men can physically leave their unborn child without it dying, women can't. Men can't (shouldn't?) decide to keep their unborn child alive if a woman chooses not to. Men can't (shouldn't?) force a woman to abort a pregnancy.

When it comes to abortion it is the woman's right to decide the fate of her life against the unborn child's right to life. That's a huge decision for a woman to make, but it is one I trust other women to be able to make for themselves. It's not fair or nice but that's the way it is.

I guess my view is somewhat pragmatic and somewhat spiritual as well. I think the unborn child will get another chance, and will hopefully not suffer too much. I think the mother of the child can best decide.


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

Just wanted to say that I enjoy reading other peoles points of view from both perspectives. That is how I learn about the situation (I have never had to make this difficult choice) and for me its a continual learning process. I respect everyones points of view.


----------



## luckylady (Jul 9, 2003)

I don't know that I am pro choice so much as I am pro education and pro availability of FREE borth control. I know many abortions ARE birth control and IMO that's just wrong.

But a woman should have the right to a safe place to go should she choose an abortion, rather than a back alley coat hanger "doctor".

I have done all three choices - had an abortion, put my child up for adoption and have my own daughter. I can honestly say it wasn't until after I had my own daughter that I realized what I had done (aborting) and we all have to live with the decisions we make. As for adoption, it was the same as a death and I grieve for him still - it actually took me six years to even have a normal life after that. So from a purely selfish standpoint, going through an abortion was FAR easier than an adoption.

So this is why I am pro education and BC availability - it's based on my own experiences in life.

Abortion is one of those things that there just isn't a simple answer too and something I really am on the fence about.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

Why am I pro-choice?

Because the alternative is just too scary.

Because women have the right to decide what happens to their bodies.

Because the government does not own me.

Because no one can take every possible scenario into consideration when making laws.

Because I was friends with a girl who had male friends hit her in the abdomen to cause a miscarriage when she was pregnant at age 15, since her abusive parents wouldn't have permitted an abortion. (I'm opposed to parental notification laws)

Because I would have killed myself if I had not been allowed to have an abortion.

Because I've known women who would be dead if they were forced to carry pregnancies to term.

Because abortion is preferable to throwing a newborn in the dumpster.

Because illegal abortions are dangerous.

Because no woman should have to experience her own body being used against her.

Because pregnancy and childbirth come with their own risks, and women shouldn't have to accept those risks.

Because IT'S MY BODY so it had better be MY CHOICE!


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

Here's a poem I wrote about illegal abortion for a college class five years ago:

_Endure

She walks to the bedroom,
Holding herself together
With nothing stronger
Than her will and her arms.

Hand on her stomach,
Comforting, calming.
A child within
Lies in wait.

Piggy bank breaks,
Pink shards on the floor,
Dollars and dimes
Come tumbling out.

Laying on the table,
Underwear on the floor,
Dress hiked up
To enlarged breasts.

Dirty, rusty tools
Waiting for blood;
Unshaven man
Stinking of death.

Searing, aching pain,
A brief scream tears loose;
Tears of regret
Stream down her face.

No more child
Laying in wait,
No more womb
For him to wait in.

She staggers to the bedroom,
Holding herself together
With nothing stronger
Than her will and her arms._


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotusdebi*
She staggers to the bedroom,
Holding herself together
With nothing stronger
Than her will and her arms.[/I]










This is exactly why I am pro-choice. The horrors of illegal abortion, yet women seek them--pay for them!--when legal abortion is not available. Because they are desperate. Sometimes abortion is *necessary--at least from the perspective of the pregnant woman. And, really, who's perspective matters more? IMO, safe and legal abortion is a requirement for a society that values and respects women.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotusdebi*
Why am I pro-choice?

Because the alternative is just too scary.

Because women have the right to decide what happens to their bodies.

Because the government does not own me.

Because no one can take every possible scenario into consideration when making laws.

Because I was friends with a girl who had male friends hit her in the abdomen to cause a miscarriage when she was pregnant at age 15, since her abusive parents wouldn't have permitted an abortion. (I'm opposed to parental notification laws)

Because I would have killed myself if I had not been allowed to have an abortion.

Because I've known women who would be dead if they were forced to carry pregnancies to term.

Because abortion is preferable to throwing a newborn in the dumpster.

Because illegal abortions are dangerous.

Because no woman should have to experience her own body being used against her.

Because pregnancy and childbirth come with their own risks, and women shouldn't have to accept those risks.

Because IT'S MY BODY so it had better be MY CHOICE!

I'm going to be lazy and just totally steal this list because in my opinion it is a PERFECT listing of how I feel on the subject.


----------



## ladyluna (May 13, 2004)

Word. I am going to stay away from the other thread too. This issue p*sses me off more than any other. I really try to value other's opinions on things, and *try* to consider them as important as mine







but this one I just cant budge on.

How can you MAKE a woman have a baby? You CAN'T.

I hate how anti-choicers think they know best for everyone. How arrogant.


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

Because not being prolife means letting government make private decisions, and i've never seen a government decision that didn't involve other people's private politics.

because of what lotusdeb said.

Because nobody respects my daughter's body as much as she does.

Because all babies deserve to be loved.

Because good abortion legislation can be combined with good sex education and birth control availability to make abortions very rare. Like they are here in my country.

Because my daughter deserves to have the same rights as the Republican legislators' mistresses and daughters.


----------



## hahamommy (Dec 18, 2001)

I'm pro-choice because I believe that is what life is all about ~ choices. Responsible choices, irresponsible choices, emotional choices, emotion-free choices, choices with big consequences and choices with seemingly no consequence ... they're how we learn the lessons we're meant to learn. My choices are not the same as your choices, though they're both 100% valid choices.
Support me in my journey through humanity; my path is mine and yours is yours.
My pro-choice stance includes many many many issues facing consenting adults, abortion is one teeny tiny part of the much larger issue: We're not smart enough to choose for ourselves and accept conseqenses for said choices, so Big Daddy Go'ment is gonna do it for us. uke

~diana


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

I gotta make this explicit somewhere, but since it's been made clear that I'm not welcome to say this on the thread where it would be more appropriate, the most essential reason why I'm prochoice is that I would or could never tell anybody else what to do with their bodies, not even my own daughter. And I consider prolifers "misses know-what's-good-for-everybody" because their preference/opinion affects every woman.

I think nobody can tell anybody else to have an abortion, I also think that nobody can tell anybody else not to have one. And only the prochoice stance allows for that. And that's why I think that prolifers want to force their opinions on others, while prochoicers don't.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm pro-choice because abortion has always existed legal or not and I believe all women should have access to safe , legal abortions.

I am pro-choice because I know first hand what it means to have to choose.

I am pro-choice because I know we live in an imperfect world.

I am pro-choice because being anti-choice means I am okay with women suffering and ultimately children suffering as well.

I am pro-choice because no one should have the right to force a woman to do/or not do anything with her body.

I am pro-choice because I understand the desperation of being pregnant when you know you can't be a mother.

I am pro-choice because the alternative is utterly frightening.


----------



## tash (Apr 30, 2004)

Because no one has the right to decide what I do with my body, except for me!

Because when I was 17, I was naive and dumb.

Because when I was 17 and my boyfriend was sleeping with my best friend (and god knows who else), what was I supposed to do?

Because my parents would have disowned me and asked me to leave their home.

Because I wouldn't have had a chance to be a good mother; the kind of mother that a child deserves

I have no regrets-even though it took years to accept. But I am a better mother now for what I have been through. It was a very personal and hard decision-but I had the option to get a safe and legal abortion without my parents consent. It allowed me to get my life together, get a college degree, get married, buy a nice house and have the financial means to have a baby and be at home to nurture and care for her. Most importantly, I truly believe that my abortion gave me a large capacity for love. I began to see things differently.

I didn't want this to be personal, but it is cathartic.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

and







for all the wonderful explanations.


----------



## BCmommy (Sep 22, 2003)

Some great responses. I have had much oppurtunity at school to really explore the abortion issue. I am VERY Pro-Choice, more so then many of the pro-choice people I have talked to.

I have no problem with a so-called birth control abortion. If abortion is not wrong, then why does the reason matter whatsoever? Sure, from a healthcare standpoint it is important,but I am talking morally here.

I do not judge between one abortion or one hundred. The embryo does not become more of anything no matter how many abortions a given women has.

I also am sick and tired of women being told that they have to feel sad or guilty about an abortion. No they don't, they have not done anything wrong. Every person has a right to sentimentalize things for themselves,but do not put that on others. Too many women, an abortion is a great relief.

That's what I will start with.


----------



## Eustacia (May 11, 2004)

I remember reading my mom's "pro-choice" lapel pins when I was very, very little. I can still remember the pins scattered around our kitchen. I was totally stumped as to what the words meant but I knew it was important to my mom. My parents didn't raise us to be "pro-choice" but individual thinkers who respect the privacy of others.

In 1998 or 1999 I accompanied one of my best friends while she had an abortion at a hospital. I promised her that I wouldn't tell anyone but on the eve of the appointment I broke down to my dh (then my boyfriend) with gasping sobs. I was in full support of her decision to have the abortion I was just so sad for the difficult turn her life had taken. To this day I am proud that I was raised to be the kind of friend that could cope with the hardest days in my friend's life.

Fast forward 2002. My dd was born in the same hospital mentioned above. To me it was full circle.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

I also am sick and tired of women being told that they have to feel sad or guilty about an abortion.
ITA. We all need to realize that not only are a woman's choices her own, her emotions are as well. One has the right to feel happy, elated, relieved, sad, despondent, lost, etc... but one doesn't *have* to do anything.


----------



## Mamid (Nov 7, 2002)

Because no woman should die from a back alley abortionist procedure ever again.

because no one has the right to tell a woman what she can do with her reproductive organs

because she takes all the risks, not he, when it comes to pregnancy and childbirth

because pregnancy has been used by men to "control" women

because because because because


----------



## linnea (Feb 20, 2004)

Because my mother fought for my right to choose. Because she helped women make the safest choice possible, underground, when choice was NOT legal. Because she held my hand and gave me strength and wept with me when it was MY choice.

Because every child should be a wanted child. Because there are too [email protected] many people on earth anyway.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

You know what really pisses me off is that anti-abortion people have coined the term pro-life. You know I am pretty damn pro-life. I don't go around killing people, I don't advocate killing people. Being pro-choice doesn't make me anti-life anymore than being anti-abortion makes you pro-life. It is the self righteousness that the label pro-life infers that really irks me. I think it is also quite simplistic to call yourself pro-life based on one political view. Ones view on abortion is only one opinion of many that one holds so how can that one opinion make you pro-life or not. The same people who have called themselves pro-life have murdered doctors who have provided abortions, where is the logic in that?


----------



## BCmommy (Sep 22, 2003)

ITA Sheacoby, and I call them Anti-choice. Two reasons-Choice is the issue,not an arbitrary decision of what qualifies as a life. Also, life encompasses the millions of lives on the planet that need us now. Surely they count for at least as much as a zygote or embryo, even thought they might not be from our country or have the same skin colour.

How can you call yourself Pro-life because you carry as sign and judge a women,but not stop children ALREADY BORN from dying?


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

Why am I pro-choice?

Simple. It isn't the government's body, and it isn't the government's decision.

Even if the anti-choicers had their way, there would still be legal abortion. Very limited, very hard to get, but still legal abortion. Perhaps for cases of rape or incest, perhaps for the case of a very horribly malformed fetus, and certainly if the mother's life is endangered by the pregnancy.

(I've heard some anti-choicers say they would risk their own life, but I've never heard any say they would force that on another.)

So, yes, there would always be some form of legal abortion. But here's the deal. Who decides which women meet the qualifications? A doctor? ANY doctor? No, of course not. It would have to be a government-approved doctor, or committee of doctors. So the decision would boil down to the government making that decision, since they would certainly appoint only doctors that agreed with the party line.

No thanks! I don't want the government making decisions about my body!


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

yeah, what *she* said (meaning all of the above). I'm pro-choice because regardless of what I might choose to do or choose to believe, not everything is all about me but sometimes it is about somebody else's well-being. Actually, I've had an abortion, but even if I hadn't, I'd still believe this. And I've noticed that lots of people who say they are pro-life are actually pro-choice in my opinion because they too will say, "Well, I wouldn't have one, but if someone else wants to..." well, yeah, that's what pro-choice is! Also, I'm pro-choice because the whole idea that there might possibly be some instances that are okay to have abortions opens the road to others. For example, those that believe it's okay in cases of incest or rape...well why? Have they ever stopped to think about it? Because the general belief is that it would be too emotionally overwhelming for a woman to be expected to carry a baby under such conditions. Well, once you believe this, you have to believe that there are other instances with other women, not involving either said case, in which it would be too emotionally overwhelming for a woman to carry a child to term. thus, pro-choice.

Also, because my maternal grandmother had an illegal abortion when my mother was 11 years old and she died. And my mother is f***ed-up. And she f***ed me up too. And I wholeheartedly believe that had her mother had access to legal medical care, all of our lives would have been different and better instead of dead and gone.

Leah


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

This is something I posted in my blog a few months ago, before the March for Women's Lives:

Because I'm a mother and can tell you firsthand how difficult it is to be a parent. Pregnancy takes a hard enough toll on you physically and emotionally even in the easiest pregnancy. Have a complicated one like mine - give yourself 556 shots over the course of 11 months, have your cervix sewn shut to prevent premature labor, go to over 40 doctor's appointments, and end up with a c-section after 18 hours of labor - and it will change your perception of the world drastically. No one should have to go through that unless they are absolutely ready, willing, and able to. To force this on someone without their cooperation falls under the "cruel and unusual punishmen" category in my opinion. I won't even go in to how hard it is once you take the actual baby at home with you, just use your imagination and then multiply that by ten.

Because having a baby does not instantly transform you into someone who wants to raise a child. According to the WHO (http://www.who.int/inf-fs/en/fact150.html), children who are unwanted are more likely to be abused by their parents, despite what anti-choicers would like you to believe. Giving the baby up for adoption isn't a magic cure-all and creates a whole other set of issues that I won't go in to here.

Because anti-choice propaganda perpetuates lies in order to scare people. It lies about the emotional effects and physical affects of abortion. While I am extremely fortunate in that I never had an unplanned, unwanted pregnancy, most of my friends have and none of them regret what they've done. Anti-choice literature also lies about what the fetus looks like at the time of abortion in order to make women feel guilty. 3 years ago I had a miscarriage at 10 weeks gestation. I held my lifeless baby in the palm of my hands, and I promise you that it looked nothing like what it shown on their literature. It had the potential to become a child, but at that moment it just wasn't.

Because I have a daughter and I want her to grow up secure in the fact that she will be able to choose when she becomes a mother, that her body is her own. It took me a long long time to learn that and don't want her to feel the way I did.

Because there are politicians who oppose abortion in the US but not overseas, specifically in China and India. I guess it's ok that those nonwhite, mostly non-Christian folks do it, but we shouldn't let the white folks do it because now there's a (gasp)shortage of newborn white babies for people to adopt. That's just plain racist and bigoted. If people really want to be parents then it won't matter if they can't get a blonde, blue-eyed baby. How do you think my husband came to this country? His parents wanted another child, period. It didn't matter that he wasn't of their race, that he wasn't a baby. They love him like he's their own offspring.

Because I don't believe that unmarried women who have unplanned pregnancies (or even married women, for that matter. once you get married it's not like you automatically consent to reproduce) are sluts who "get what they deserve" and that being pregnant should be seen as a punishment. Sex is not evil or dirty. Women who like sex are not evil or dirty. People who think that way are seriously fucked up, imo, and shouldn't presume to make decisions for ANYONE else, probably not even themselves. These are usually the same people who, ime, also don't think that unwed pregnant mothers deserve baby showers or any other social customs associated with having a baby because "that'll just encourage other girls to go get pregnant". Riiiiiiiiight. They conveniently forget that by acting that way they're not only punishing the mother, they're punishing the *baby* who's actually going to need some of that stuff when it's born, regardless.

Because it absolutely insane that our country spends billions of dollars on space travel and the military while 1 in 6 children in the US lives below the poverty line (http://www.census.gov/hhes/hlthins/liuc02.html). Until we as a nation can ensure that the children who are already here have adequate food, clothing, and (most importantly) health insurance it makes zero sense - financially, emotionally, ethically, or otherwise - to add to a deprived population that is already unacceptably high.
I'm sure I'll add to this, but this is what's on my mind right now.


----------



## ladyluna (May 13, 2004)

Right on, sister. I went to the March, too! All the way from ********* and it was worth the trip.


----------



## momsgotmilk4two (Sep 24, 2002)

I am pro choice because I believe the govt. should stay out of women's decisions regarding thier bodies and because who are we to decide what another woman should do, what she can handle, etc. Until we have walked a mile in her shoes, who are we to make that choice for her? I can think of many situations where abortion might be the better choice. I don't think it's something anyone would hope to do in thier lifetime, but it needs to be a valid option. Women need access to safe abortions because if they don't have it, back alley abortions will start happening again.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

my body my choice.

and I second what everyone else has said, excellent posts all!


----------



## equinox (May 31, 2004)

I believe a fetus' soul is eternal-if it is miscarried or terminated it will find another manifestation in which to thrive. I also believe, and this may make some scoff and that's fine, that the fetus/life force chooses its own path guided by something larger than ourselves. Which makes the whole debate irrelevant for me.

(((Leah.))))


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Quote:

and I second what everyone else has said, excellent posts all!


----------



## Annik (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks for posting this thread. Great responses!

I'm pro-choice for many reasons. Here are a few:

-MY life is just as important as an embryo's.

-Nothing is black and white - for example, my family carries a deadly genetic disease.

-Every child deserves to be wanted. It breaks my heart to see otherwise.

Thanks for letting me rant. And speaking of semantics (pro-life vs. anti-choice), does the term "unborn child" make anybody else's skin crawl? Call me crazy, but in biology class we learned about embryos and fetuses, but never anything "unborn". UGH!


----------



## daricsmami (May 18, 2004)

Quote:

"unborn"
Sounds like some type of horror movie! "The Night of the Living Unborn", or am I thinking the Undead??? :LOL


----------



## daricsmami (May 18, 2004)

I'm pro-choice because I can't fathom the idea of being forced to be pregnant and carry around a fetus I don't want, will die after birth, is a product of rape, I'm not ready for, etc. etc. etc. I'm pro-choice because there will be just as many abortions done if it's illegal, just more dead women, widowers, and orphaned children.


----------



## paula_bear (Nov 23, 2001)

BIG TIME OOPS - meant to post this to the Pro-Life thread!









I just wanted to add my .02, FWIW. I think that, with a few exceptions, this thread has been very peaceful and respectful. I began as a lurker, because I really wanted to better understand the Pro-Life stance. From many of the eloquently worded and compassionate responses here, I have achieved a higher level of understanding, even if my own position has not changed. I feel a great respect for your position, your views, and your passion. While I did not come here to debate, I disagree with those who believe that people like me should not participate in this discussion. Why preach to the choir? I believe that my careful reading of each post has helped to make me a better person with respect to this issue.

I have done my utmost to keep from offending anyone with my own posts. If anyone thinks I have failed in that, I will refrain from further posts. However, I have benefited from the DIALOG we have shared here (I think we can successfully have a dialog without it turning into a debate) and hope to continue to broaden my understanding. I think it benefits everyone to have the opportunity to answer questions from "the other side." If our world leaders did more of this sort of exchange, we may actually realize peace on earth!

Thanks to all of you who have so thoughtfully and skillfully put your views into words that have touched my heart.









Peace,
Paula Bear


----------



## paula_bear (Nov 23, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *equinox*
I believe a fetus' soul is eternal-if it is miscarried or terminated it will find another manifestation in which to thrive. I also believe, and this may make some scoff and that's fine, that the fetus/life force chooses its own path guided by something larger than ourselves. Which makes the whole debate irrelevant for me.

(((Leah.))))

Thanks for putting my opinion into words for me. However, I respect that others do not share my feelings with regards to eternal life. My dad, a devout Catholic, believes we have "one shot" and after this life, it's either heaven or hell for eternity. I disagree. I think that we as individual and collective souls are constantly evolving forward, even though it may not seem that way. When you look back at history, you can see that we are on a forward-moving path, even though at times it seems we only manage to crawl!


----------



## reilly's momma (Oct 3, 2002)

In a perfect world, there would be no need for abortion. There would be no unwanted pregnancies, no life threatening or unviable pregnacies. There would be no unwanted children. In a perfect world no one would be starving to death as I type this. In a perfect world people would not be killing each other in the name of hatred.

We, as a species, are not taking care of each other now, so we have no right to tell women that we have to bring more children into the world against our will. Until we are taking care of everyone here now, until no one is starving to death or dying from lack of access to health care, until no child is neglected or abused, who are we to say ANYTHING against abortion?

Do I like abortion? No, I don't think anyone truly likes it, whether they have gone through it or not. But I do believe that if a spirit has already choosen that body, it can choose to be reincarnated in another body, and I KNOW that there is no way our planet could handle the influx of children if there was not abortion, because we cannot even deal with the children who are here now. So is it better to kill a fetus quickly, or watch a baby/child starve to death slowly, or kill their spirit with abuse & neglect? Not that this is the case in each circumstance, but in many.


----------



## cozymama (Apr 27, 2004)

..


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azyre*
I believe that abortion is a very sad event, but I feel access to safe, free abortion is crucial because women will abort babies regardless.


I agree with you. I can't be illegal because then it would be done in very unsafe and dangerous circumstances.

But I still think it's sad. If only the world were such that it wasn't even an issue.


----------



## paula_bear (Nov 23, 2001)

I also believe that, as part of the Pro-Choice issue, we MUST ensure that young men and women also have unlimited access to complete and accurate information about sex and reproduction. If you heard how misinformed some teenagers are, it would astound you! If the neo-conservatives have their way, the only sex education provided to our children will be abstinence education.

We ALL know how well THAT has worked, speaking from an historical perspective. A portion of the teen population will always be sexually active, and we owe it to them to give them the tools to prevent STD's and unwanted pregnancies.

The Bush Administration has pushed "Abstinence Only" education and has cut funding from programs that, in addition to promoting abstinence as the safest sex, also provide accurate info. It really makes me sick.

Another problem with this approach (and you may have seen this on Oprah) is that a large number of young women are retaining their virginity by having oral sex! So they're still "keeping the guys satisfied" without "compromising their morals"







and yet they're putting themselves at risk for contracting STD's including AIDS! Sheesh! Have you heard of "Rainbow Parties"? I swear, if my daughter does anything like that...well, I can only hope that I'm raising her to have healthy self-esteem and she won't need to prove herself to a group of A**holes...

Sorry to veer so far







T

Peace,
Paula


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Paula, I so hear you! Something is really messed up when young girls think oral sex is no big deal and it's a freaking group activity. We are failing our young ones. We need better/honest sex ed , not more abstinence ed.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Agreeing with lilhomegrownmama ... am unapologetically pro-choice. See no need to preface my every abortion-related comment with a harangue about how awful it is to have to make the choice, etc. ... never hearing any anti-choice folks prefacing their tirades with any understanding of the tragedy of inadequate health care & birth control information for young (and old) women, you know?

My body. My choice. If you're not in my shoes, then stay the heck out of my uterus.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merpk*
My body. My choice. If you're not in my shoes, then stay the heck out of my uterus.

Exactly!


----------



## AmyB (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm pro-choice because I believe that women are human beings with human rights. There is no other circumstance besides pregnancy where it would be considered moral to force anyone to risk their health and donate their body and blood for the possible benefit of another person.

I am pro-choice because if you pretend that life begins at conception then women who miscarry or have a stillbirth are in danger of being charged with murder.

I am pro-choice because a baby should be a blessing, not a punnishment.

I am pro-choice because you never know what circumstances you may be in. When I was pregnant the Dr's saw a shadow on my ovary and they thought for a while it might be cancer. It wasn't, but during the weeks before the test results came I had to consider getting an abortion if I turned out to be sick. The hard fact is that I would not have been willing to die for the sake of someone else's anti-abortion idiology. It's easy to be anti-abortion as long as it's not your own life on the table.

I have given $100/year to Planned Parenthood every year since I was 19 in gratitude for help they gave to me and to friends. I hope they are using my money to help other young women.

--AmyB


----------



## mama ganoush (Jul 8, 2004)

Why would anyone not be prochoice??? If you are against abortion, by all means, don't have one. Teach your kids, if you can, that it is wrong. But stay away from me and my kid.


----------

